# a photo of from inside the ocean



## mattryanphoto (Mar 12, 2007)

one from a while back, second time using my fish eye setup, few imperfections in it but i still like it!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya Matt Ryan, welcome to ThePhotoForum!! 
Well, this is a perspective that we don't get to see too often! No wonder you like this photo, few flaws here or there or not. It is the rarity of the POV that really impresses. Where exactly WERE you when you took it?


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 12, 2007)

Now that is definitely a different perspective there. I like it, even with its flaws (which I don't even notice).


----------



## dewey (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice shot... I would boost the color a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 12, 2007)

Good shot.


----------



## JOAT (Mar 12, 2007)

love the perspective, awesome shot!


----------



## emogirl (Mar 12, 2007)

no flaws...cool shot!


----------



## mattryanphoto (Mar 13, 2007)

I was in a pretty remote part of my coast line in victoria, australia.
the flaws was really only the drops of water on the lens and the dullness of the day.
I didnt think those shots get posted much so thought i would share it!
thanks for the feedback!
mr


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ugh I hate work I cant see pictures linked from myspace.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 14, 2007)

i think your "flaws" just add to the mood and reality of the shot... awesome capture! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

